# Carp: Trash Fish or Top Sporting Fish??



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It all depends on perspective! Interesting article . . . 


http://heraldnews.suntimes.com/sports/4854378-419/carp-arent-as-bad-as-you-may-have-thought.html

This was the first fish of the year for me and it had my heart pumping, pulling drag with a 5 minute fight. Tons of fun!


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

To me carp a definatly a sport fish, they dont get the respect they deserve


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Define sportfish.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Define sportfish.


Here you go buddy "A fish prized for the sport involved in catching it." So yes it would be considered a sport fish to certain people.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mixed feelings, I enjoy catching them but also like to shoot them. I do not want them in my pond!!!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Very damaging and very over populated trash fish!!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Just another invasive species.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bonemann said:


> Just another invasive species.


So are horses, cows, house cats, and _*humans*_ for that matter. When does a species stop being an invasive species?

Discuss.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Every fish is a sport fish to someone aren't they?....I may be wrong but aren't all fish fun to catch? I think catagorizing fish is stupid...Just call em fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Me personally I hate even hooking into one. They're just not for me but I won't talk down those that like to fish for them.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My best battles have been with carp that have hit vibes or spoons I was jigging on a med lite rod with 6lb line. And these fish were not snagged, all were hooked in the mouth. One fall I hooked one on a reel that was low on line after a summers jigging and I had to chase him with the trolling motor until I could gain some line on him.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

common carp are the bighead/silver carp of yesteryear in Ohio. attempting to control them in an open water system is futile. they are most destructive to ponds and wetlands...rivers can cope.

I handle carp accordingly when I catch them.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A trash fish..No other way to put it JIM....CL....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F In England, Carp are "Sport Fish". Where I came from, Carp WERE considered "Trash Fish" - then the Carp Bowhunters started having Tournaments to shoot them from Boats. About 6 years ago, a Professional Actor (Tom Felton - who plays "Draco Malfoy" on the "Harry Potter" movies - that's the blonde boy) and his Brother came to my area and helped Sponsor the 1st Annual Carp Fishing Tournament in our area. His Brother has been involved in it every year since. So where I came from, what WAS a "Trash Fish" has NOW become a "Sport Fish" with decent $$$ involved. Who would have guessed it ?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Carp = targets for my bow


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

pure trash....the fact that they have ruined practically all of lake erie' marshes making them useless for our native pike and largemouth. !%
kill em all


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Mitch, but you know they are fun to catch though. I know because we went out for them couple of times. 
I just like to catch them for fun. Sportfish or not, a fish is a fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I knew my comment would drag you out of the closet AK. 

The reason i took you to that lake is because the owner wanted me to remove them from the lake.
I will never forget the look you gave me and what you said to me when i told you 'we had to kill it'. priceless  'F-that Dooood!'

i am sure those alum creek carp are missing those crappielooker kisses



crappielooker said:


> Mitch, but you know they are fun to catch though. I know because we went out for them couple of times.
> I just like to catch them for fun. Sportfish or not, a fish is a fish.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> So where I came from, what WAS a "Trash Fish" has NOW become a "Sport Fish" with decent $$$ involved.


I think this is one of the reasons carp fishing isn't as popular here; there's little money in it for the companies that make fishing gear. Your can go carp fishing with a can of corn or worms and less tackle than it takes to catch bluegills. How many $$$ worth of lures does the average bass or muskie fisherman have in their box? There's no incentive to popularize carp fishing here because there's little money to be made off it relative to the major sportfish species.

They went and dumped the carp in the lakes long ago and now they're here to stay. I don't think fishermen can kill enough of them to remove them. Only the arrival of another, even worse, invasive (like the asian carp) might be able to displace them.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I personally like to catch any big fish that wants to put up a fight. Fishing is a sport. If there's a fish on the other end of my line, it's in the game!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not aware of how the common carp harms any type of ecosystem, but I'm not very educated in that area. I see them as a fun, hard fighting fish that is cheap and easy to fish for. I don't think there very good looking fish, rather ugly, but fun none the less.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> I'm not aware of how the common carp harms any type of ecosystem, but I'm not very educated in that area. I see them as a fun, hard fighting fish that is cheap and easy to fish for. I don't think there very good looking fish, rather ugly, but fun none the less.


You forgot to mention slimy.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i had one smoke a senko one time. 5 minute long fight ensued, i knew it wasnt a bass about 5 seconds into the fight. by the time i got it to the boat, a group of spectator boats had stopped to watch. how disapointing for them to see a carp, they all clapped anyway. same thing happened at alum creek only it was a shakyhead worm, again, 5 seconds into the fight, i told my partner that it wasnt going to be a giant smallie, fortunately it was early in the morning and their were no spectators. i dont really think they "fight" its more like "pull" and pull hard. all muscle but its not sudden, more of a smooth power. 

in my opinion, if its not a "predatory" fish then its not really a game fish but to eachs own. tough to say that considering those two that i caught were attacking what they thought was prey.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Personally I would rather fish all day without a single bite than catch even one carp,or sheepshead.I for one do not find the fight of a carp exciting one bit,same with the sheepies.I don't go out of my way to cause harm to either species,I realize this would be futile,they're here to stay.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I think Carp qualify as a "Top Sporting Trash Fish", if you ask me. They fight like an old Goodyear tire, they make outstanding fertilizer and If I were Bear Grylls, I'd only eat one if there were no dead carcasses or worms to munch on.--Tim...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hook one on light tackle and tell me....those things run like a freight train! Definitely a top sportfish..i have only hooked river carp...no goodyear tire there...fight harder and longer than most steelies of similar size

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

They make excellent targets for bowfishermen and great turtle trap bait. Only use I can think of. I have actually eaten smoked carp, wasn't bad but I wouldn't eat it often.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

PolymerStew said:


> I think this is one of the reasons carp fishing isn't as popular here; there's little money in it for the companies that make fishing gear. .


Bingo, tough to sell $30,000.00 bass and walleye boats, gear, rods, etc... for carp.


As far as fighting like a Goodyear tire????? My old Nikes fight harder than a walleye or perch, just those 2 taste great. It's nice to actually FIGHT a fish , and mix a big sheepie in there every now and then....likewise with carp.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya could hook a 5# carp going in opposite directions on a line to a 5# largemouth bass AND a 10# walleye, and the carp will tow both of these weaker fish around until they drowned!


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Carp are a blast to catch. I take out the steelhead rod with 6# test and go after the white amur. They start pulling the canoe so fast I leave a wake.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jiggerjohn said:


> Ya could hook a 5# carp going in opposite directions on a line to a 5# largemouth bass AND a 10# walleye, and the carp will tow both of these weaker fish around until they drowned!


i sort of agree with this, carp are like an old diesel truck, they can pull anything but they aint setting no land speed records. bass are more like a late 90s z28 camaro, tons of power and speed, and they can get away from you in a heartbeat.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Flushin in the toilet turd species. The sight of them P's me off, But I'm glad their there for those who enjoy catching them. When I catch one I throw it up on the bank for the buzzards.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Invasive and intrusive but as was mentioned before the diesel truck of local freshwater fish. Don't like the term trash fish but then I wouldn't call them a "top sporting fish" either. We call them mud bass....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of you guys are hilarious. They're so much faster than a bass, they're not even in the same league. 

Start watching the video around the 1 minute mark.

[YOUTUBE]IflkFD25nD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fun to catch but they are invasive and intrusive. To bad they can't be controlled....so they must be eliminated, however and whenever possible!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I finally decided to read this thread, after seeing it for days and passing it up. Im kinda upset I read it. I assumed that the stereo-type had passed long ago, but it seems I was wrong. It's one thing to dislike catching a fish, but to actually hate a fish seems over the top. (I respect spfldbassguy's awnser.) As mentioned several times they are a prized fish in Europe, they fight hard, and you can usually catch many double digit fish in one day. Not to mention that thier size is only rivaled by flatheads and Bluecats. They are a great fish to get kids into. There should be no reason to dislike catching them either, as long as you get a good fight, what's the harm done? 

JimmyMac I am not extrememly educated either, but I have read a little about carp. (Atleast what little gets published) I have read that common carp spawn in the same areas as bass, and around the same time of year. Therefore there is a competitive atmosphere when bass spawn and many people don't like it becuase it means lower spawning rates. (The bass usually move and spawn in unsuitable places.) This is just one theory that someone could hold against carp. Many people can and have argued that they are invasive but as mentioned below invasive is a loose term. Flathead catfish have been termed invasive in some rivers.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Some of you guys are hilarious. They're so much faster than a bass, they're not even in the same league.
> 
> Start watching the video around the 1 minute mark.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IflkFD25nD4[/YOUTUBE]


not in the same league in that a bass is in the majors and the carp is playing for the chillicothe paints? look, im not hating on carp, i have no problem with carp. but the fact is, carp are easy to catch, easy to land and are in such abundance that people view them as a nuissance. carp do not jump, they dont make sudden directional changes, they dont do head shakes, they are extremely predictable while fighting, they head for open water rather then towards cover and as long as you have a decent drag system, you can catch them on the lightest of equipment no matter where your at. ive caught 30lb+ carp on 8lb line and its because all they do is pull. they are easy targets, bass obviously are not as strong but the landing rate of a bass compared to carp is not even close, that alone should give you an idea about what fish gives the best fight.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got nothin'.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The carp species ruin/kill more bass and bluegill spawning activity than all of the angling pressure of pan-fish & bass combined. When the population of carp overrun a watershed, all of the rolling and cruising and flopping around in the shallows is causing havoc on our bluegill and bass population.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

No such thing as a trash fish in my book. I enjoy them all - just prefer catching carp over anything else. As has already been stated - there aren't many other fish in Ohio that you can land over 30 lbs or expect to bank 100+ pounds of in an afternoon. Sure, they're not always a challenge to catch - but can be, especially if you're targetting big fish (over 20 lbs) or numbers (15 - 20 fish or more in a day). Anyone who says they don't put up a fight has no clue - or maybe hasn't caught them in a river before or around any type of snag/structure? They can peel line off a spool faster than any other fish I've ever caught, and they'll head straight for the nearest stump, ledge, weedbed, etc. 

No sense in blaming (i.e., killing) a fish when it was man's own fault for introducing them in the first place. The whole "invasive" argument is bogus as there's no such thing as a "natural" environment anymore, between all the numbers of other species that have either been stocked or introduced and all the dams that have been built over the years.

Not going to argue that they won't cause damage or compete with other species for food or space (and no doubt they can overrun a small pond) - but they've been here since the 1800's. If they were so devastating I'm sure everyone would be fishing for carp because there would be nothing left to chase after. They have already reached a balance in all the major waterways in Ohio, so you might as well enjoy them for what they are.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> carp are easy to catch, easy to land and are in such abundance that people view them as a nuissance. carp do not jump, they dont make sudden directional changes, they dont do head shakes, they are extremely predictable while fighting.


I can only tell you what I have experienced and share my opinions. In response to the above quote:

Carp are easy to catch at first, but try catching them on the same bait more than once. It's not easy, they aren't as dumb as people think. I have had to switch baits in order to consistantly catch them. Thus the reason people experiment with wheaties, corn, oats, cool-aid flavouring, boiles, etc. If it were easy corn would suffice, its cheap and easy to get. Carp do jump when you fight them, some of the smaller ones resemble somewhat of a smallmouth in the fighting style. Carp do make sudden directional changes, have you ever brought one to the boat and tried to net it when it decides to have another run? "Easy to land....extrememly predictable when fighting", carp are the only fish that I know of that can surface and spit a hook right at you. They are pretty good shots as well. I have had several nights where me and some friends have to constantly dodge flying hooks as they wiz by our heads. I only know these things becuase I have experinced them, this dosen't make them fact. 

Common carp are under fished, maybe if people took interest in catching them the population would be in check. I have also read that large carp often feed on thier own eggs, so if a population was to experience a management practice that were to eradicate smaller fish then they would control themselves. Of course there would have to be management regulations, but I think there needs to be some regulations anyway. Members of the catfishing community have expressed concern in releasing larger fish in order to pass on good genes. Maybe similar practices can be employed in carp fishing as well.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> I can only tell you what I have experienced and share my opinions. In response to the above quote:
> 
> Carp are easy to catch at first, but try catching them on the same bait more than once. It's not easy, they aren't as dumb as people think. I have had to switch baits in order to consistantly catch them. Thus the reason people experiment with wheaties, corn, oats, cool-aid flavouring, boiles, etc. If it were easy corn would suffice, its cheap and easy to get. Carp do jump when you fight them, some of the smaller ones resemble somewhat of a smallmouth in the fighting style. Carp do make sudden directional changes, have you ever brought one to the boat and tried to net it when it decides to have another run? "Easy to land....extrememly predictable when fighting", carp are the only fish that I know of that can surface and spit a hook right at you. They are pretty good shots as well. I have had several nights where me and some friends have to constantly dodge flying hooks as they wiz by our heads. I only know these things becuase I have experinced them, this dosen't make them fact.
> 
> Common carp are under fished, maybe if people took interest in catching them the population would be in check. I have also read that large carp often feed on thier own eggs, so if a population was to experience a management practice that were to eradicate smaller fish then they would control themselves. Of course there would have to be management regulations, but I think there needs to be some regulations anyway. Members of the catfishing community have expressed concern in releasing larger fish in order to pass on good genes. Maybe similar practices can be employed in carp fishing as well.


 i too am just going by my experiences and i cannot remember an instance when i did not land one that i had hooked no matter what gear i was using. i acutally caught one once on an ultra light rod and reel with a rooster tail when i was like 14 years old that still stands as the biggest fish i have ever caught. i have however lost countless and countless numbers of bass whether it was line breakage or hooks coming out or whatever the case. i admit that i have caught far more bass then carp but i also have never targeted them but on the occasion that one hits a bass lure, i have landed 100% of them on gear that most people would say was undersized.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

To answer the original question whether it is trash or "top gamefish", all I can say is, seriously ??!! Have caught hundreds, maybe thousands & they are good fighters, but top game, not even close. Muskie, salmon, steelhead, smallies, are all better game & not nearly as ugly !!
Regardless of how long they have been here, they are an invasive species that muddy every body of water they are in & destroy habitat & spawning grounds for native fish ..... 'nuff said.
If you really want an animated answer, post this on the bowfishing sub-forum !!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's all about attitude, I guess. Where I came from, Catfishing was no big deal. Here in Ohio, it's a "big whoop-tee-doo". It's all on how YOU want to define it.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I have bowfished alot and caught them on terminal tackle,occasionally fished specifically for them.While they are fun to catch I'm not sure I'd put them at the top of the list for sport fish.Pike ,muskie,catfish,wipers,and pound for pound bluegills all come in way above a carp for me.Invasive?well it depends on what you like.Stellhead are not native so are they invasive?Not untill they start displacing walleye or smallmouth but what if they were?In the end if you like em fish em if not don't.I've know guys who throw more pike and muskie up on the bank than carp,claiming they do way more harm,seems like a giant waste to me.Sportfish sure,just not for everyone.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll catch any fish that will bite - it's just fun. But I'd much rather be known to target carp than to be known as a tournament catfisherman...that kinda' makes me chuckle...but as with anything, to each their own. Who really cares what fish it is, or where you catch it, or whatever...if you enjoy it, fish it. Ultralight for a creek chub or deep-see tackle for a 40 pound catfish...it's all fishing.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont fish for them but they are a hoot to catch


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I was going to rank lb. for lb. hardest fighting fish in Ohio's waters , carp are easily near the top of the list.


1.) steelhead / hybrid striped bass
2.) common carp 
3.) blue cat
4.) smallmouth bass
5.) musky 


All of those fish kick a largemouth's ass, but especially the common carp. There are not a lot of rod bending critters out there that can do it like the ol' buglemouth bass.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

7thcorpsfa said:


> flushin in the toilet turd species. The sight of them p's me off, but i'm glad their there for those who enjoy catching them. When i catch one i throw it up on the bank for the buzzards.


..........


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Some of you guys are hilarious. They're so much faster than a bass, they're not even in the same league.
> 
> Start watching the video around the 1 minute mark.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IflkFD25nD4[/YOUTUBE]


OK, looked like Charlie Chinaman was havin a good time! Them carp scales remind my of my Old Ladies toenails!
Sorry Bro., just something about seeing those big nasty lips, sucking scum off the top of the water that makes me want to drop my rod and grab a baseball bat!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How about when those big lips are sucking "scum" off the bottom (I'll be nice) ?? Think about how good Darby would be without them stirring it up, eating spawn, etc.
On a side note, many people are passionate about this subject & it's great that everybody is keeping it civil & voicing their opinions without getting personal or carried away.
T


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

7thcorpsFA said:


> OK, looked like Charlie Chinaman was havin a good time! Them carp scales remind my of my Old Ladies toenails!
> Sorry Bro., just something about seeing those big nasty lips, sucking scum off the top of the water that makes me want to drop my rod and grab a baseball bat!


 charlie chinaman? thats not meant to be racist is it? just asking.
i once did hooked on to a 20 pounder, lost it, but they pull like a frieght train.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> I got nothin'.


im right there with ya


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob, you're my friend so you're lucky.  I was just ripping on someone for throwing them on the bank a day or two ago. 



Look, the fact is, there are a lot of factors that go into the opinion people form about carp. Maybe their parents' parents fought in WWII & knew that the Germans really liked to eat carp...and so, anything the Germans liked, Americans hated. LOL. Maybe they associate carp with extremely dirty water. I've seen some of the biggest carp I've ever seen swimming in the Mad river... about 6' deep, on the bottom, in the some of the clearest & cleanest water in OH. 





The real reason I don't agree with throwing fish on the bank is... it doesn't make a difference. DNR is killing thousands as we speak & still won't make a difference in the long run. 

Carp in still water can be extremely detrimental to an ecosystem, especially if it is already prone to runoff problems or turnover for various reasons. Carp also thrive & are in high numbers in some of the best largemouth lakes in the nation, or even world. 


So the question is, how much problem do they pose for a given body of water? 

In most rivers, including the GMR & LMR, I think the problem is nonexistent. There are high numbers of gamefish & there are high numbers of carp. In some lakes, carp have the ability to snuff out entire systems, including vegetation, waterfowl & game fish. Those lakes need to be taken into consideration when it comes to wildlife management.

Carp thrive where other fish don't. That's easily demonstrable. They also fight a lot harder than bass. That's debatable, but barely.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> charlie chinaman? thats not meant to be racist is it? just asking.
> i once did hooked on to a 20 pounder, lost it, but they pull like a frieght train.


I don't think of it as racist at all, didn't mean it to be. Problem is, people these days have been brainwashed into taking offense to everything. I have great respect for Charlie Chinaman, especialy if he is packin an AK47. Lighten up young man.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I love to catch them. I spend a lot of time chasing them in the summer. Some of my fondest childhood memories are carp fishing with my dad. He loved to catch them and I am glad he taught me how to fish for them. A few summers ago I had one on that shattered the old Berkley Lighting rod I was using near the grip. Not too many fresh water critters can do that!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I don't think of it as racist at all, didn't mean it to be. Problem is, people these days have been brainwashed into taking offense to everything. I have great respect for Charlie Chinaman, especialy if he is packin an AK47. Lighten up young man.



& at the same time, a lot of fine tuned Americans recognize that foreign superpowers are ultimately the enemy.



...but that's whole other conversation.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

To those that think they are easy to catch, try catching one on an artificial bait.


And to the bass guys, when is the last time you fished for largemouth with live bait? 


The challenge is in the eyes of the beholder. 30 boats on 1 lake chasing bucketmouth? Tough! 

Sneaking up on a river carp in 1' of water that is _gone_ when you step on a stick? Tough.  


Do they cause harm? Yes, in some bodies of water. Are they harmless in others? Yes. 





Are they a sport fish? Hell yes!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> To those that think they are easy to catch, try catching one on an artificial bait.
> 
> 
> And to the bass guys, when is the last time you fished for largemouth with live bait?


hmm, prob when i was 11 or 12, cant really remember. i do agree that they are easy to spook and completely aware of their surroundings, i just disagree that they are some sort of master fighting fish. they are absolutely strong but thats it, they pull hard, but thats all they have. like i said before ive never lost one that was hooked in the mouth. i have caught them with a dip net, i have caught them with my bare hands, i have caught at least 6 of them on bass gear with artificials and countless amounts of them while catfishing in the scioto river while growing up and i cannot recall ever losing one during a fight.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LOTP, you're obviously a bass guy. I've caught thousands of bass, on purpose.




How many carp have you caught, on artificial baits, _on purpose_? 




I respect everyone's right to do whatever the hell makes them happy, within the law. (and sometimes, beyond) 

That being said, rarely can you sight fish for bass that aren't on the bed. 

You've never lost one because they have a soft mouth & you caught them by accident on bass tackle or catfish bait.

Try throwing a size 12 nymph in front of a cruising carp & setting the hook when it picks it up, i.e. _when you see it pick it up_, because that's the only chance you get... a second later it will spit it out & move on. 

"Pulling hard", I believe... is the #1 factor in how hard a fish fights. Barracuda, sailfish, jacks, striped bass, permit, tuna... all widely recognized as the highest tier of "hard fighting fish"... just run. They don't jump. I measure a fish's fighting ability as its will to keep its nose pointed in the opposite direction, digging in. That is why steelhead, moronids, big cats & smallies dominate my top 5 freshwater list...their willingness to fight until they are about to die. Brute strength.


I will readily admit that carp & other suckers pose real problems to certain fisheries, but not all. That is the distinction that needs to be made. Blanket statements that aren't entirely true or based on science only add to the problem.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Eh, I like em all. These debates are interesting in the sense that the different methods and characteristics of the fish come out. I really only started fishing last year, so everything is a learning experience. I've caught all kinds of fish and enjoyed every one, from an accidentally snagged 12" gizzard shad that fought like hell to the elusive snook that I hunted for days. The most fun I've had is when I've decided on a species that I want to target, picked a method, and had success. Even the smallest fish can be challenging and fun to catch. Sure there are ones that I like better than others, but there are lots of fish to catch, and lots of ways to catch them.

I do find it annoying when I see dead carp or gar or bluegill on the bank, mostly because I think if you're going to kill something, you should eat it or use it in some way. Hearing stories of fishermen doing petty garbage like nailing baby muskies to signs is particularly pathetic because it's fishermen versus fishermen. Most of the water that I fish is public, and if carp are there, it's because they are suited to being there. Vigilante management won't work, because fish lay a hell of a lot of eggs, and for each one that gets thrown on the bank, there's another thousand right behind it. Does anyone really think that killing carp is going to reduce their numbers enough to keep them from coming back? Most people kill them because they don't like them for some emotional reason. Plenty of evidence of that in this thread (I'm talking to you, baseball bat guy  ).

I wish all fishermen were one tenth as passionate about reducing siltation, pollution, and general habitat destruction as they were about their favorite species. Some are, some aren't. I tend to think that carp overpopulation is not the problem, it's a symptom. But whatever, if carp are what I have to fish for, I'll damn sure catch them, and have a good time doing it!

Also, China is awesome!!! Hehehe... hope the river falls soon...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

They don't call them freshwater bonefish for nothing!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a good thing that carp are in such abundance then. I dont fish for them and the only time they bother me is when Im sight fishing for bass and all I see are huge numbers of carp , or when Im fishing at the reservoir and there are so many carp rolling around that Im afraid of snagging one , or that the disturbance that so many are making may actually be spooking the other fish away. Nothing wrong with thinning them out , even if you just use them as fertilizer for the garden , so I am considering taking up bowfishing.....that seems like a lot of fun. There are places on the Blanchard river where the numbers of carp can be so thick that its hard to belive there is any room at all for other species.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

If carp were people, they would live in the inner city, be on welfare and smoke crack......... Oh yea, they would destroy there neighborhood and crap under bridges.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I go back to my original post: when does an invasive species just become a species? We all know that there isn't anything *we* can do about them. I believe that every sport fisher and every state DNR could exhaust all of their resources for several seasons to eradicate them, and they would re-proliferate to their current numbers in several years.

The next breed of carp is on its way. I'd like to hear all of the free-marketers on this board weigh in on how we could exploit this resource, both to control it, and for profit. I would imagine that certain sections high density carp waters could be shocked to extract the carp and return the game species. They would be excellent as fertilizer and pet food. Not to mention the potential for the export market.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Where the ducks walk on the "Top Sports Fish"! C'mon! Really?





 --Tim.................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow said:


> Where the ducks walk on the "Top Sports Fish"! C'mon! Really?
> 
> YouTube - Pymatuning State Park Carp Hatchery Spillway --Tim.................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 44141


i dont know, those look hard to catch


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont know, those look hard to catch


No fishing on that side of the spillway. It is a nature preserve. But just across the road is the main lake and the shore there is a popular fishing spot.

Need a PA license to fish from shore, but if in a boat Ohio license is OK.

Give it a try if you are ever up that way.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So how is the fishing @ Pymatuning?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I just checked out various reports about Pymatuning & it would appear all of the gamefish, including muskie, walleye, crappie, perch & the black basses are thriving.




Anybody explain that? All that turbidity & destroyed vegetation. I might cry.


I can't find anywhere on the net the words "carp" or "problem" together concerning Pymatuning.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish for carp often in Big walnut Creek behind Walnut Ridge HS back in my school days. It gave me a good excuse to cut school when hunting season wasn't in and they were a lot of fun.

I don't hate them but don't really like them other than the many years of great bowshooting they provided me at Madison lake, lake Logan and lake Erie. There is certainly no shortage of them in most waters, it is a very target rich environment in the spring almost every where.

One thing is for sure, they are here to stay. If some enjoy fishing for them have at it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The largemouth bass has been called one of the world's 100 worst invasive species.

http://www.issg.org/database/species/ecology.asp?si=94&fr=1&sts=&lang=EN



> Namibia is a semi arid country on the south west coast of Africa. It has some large man-made dams which are primary spots for fishing. Largemouth bass fishing is popular in Namibia due to breeding programs of this alien species indigenous to North America, and many dams have aided their population with the import of this species.[1] Other common species are bream, catfish and yellow fish.
> 
> The main dams for largemouth bass fishing are the Hardap Dam in Mariental, Von Bach Dam in Okahandja, Avis Dam in Windhoek and Oanob Dam in Rehoboth. There are some commercial resorts who have added on their recreational activities list fishing. These resorts usually have a small dam or ponds in which they populate it with fish species. Bass fishing is now a popular sport in Namibia. There are many outlets that sell fishing gear for largemouth bass in Windhoek, the capital city. The current record of largemouth bass catch in Namibia is held by Richard Grant with a weight of 4.621 kg recorded at Oanob dam.[2]
> 
> *However, as an invasive species, largemouth bass may have a damaging effect on local fish, causing population reduction or even extinction.*[3]












LOL!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

fallen513,
Seems you proved the point that invasive is just that, no matter where it's at or what fish. They don't want bass in Namibia because they are not native & compete with the native fishes ....... same with carp here. I understand you are passionate about them , but they do not belong here & in most waterways, cause problems even if small. If we turn our backs on all invasive species just because they are "fun" or "easy", which carp are both, what would our overall enviroment be like ?? Talk to a fisheries biologist & get an experts opinion, based on fact, not emotion.
T


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm actually not really passionate about carp, though I can see where it would appear that way.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I just read a couple of weeks ago that I beleive it was Idaho, that the legislature is contimplating listing the LM Bass, SM Bass and Walleye as invasive and are damaging their salmon stocks. They want all regulations removed from those three and want them all kept and killed and prohibiting their DNR from any further stocking. Oh, they didn't mention carp....Just sayin....Pete


----------



## flippy7141 (Mar 15, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> LOTP, you're obviously a bass guy. I've caught thousands of bass, on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre crazy if you think barracudas and sailfish dont jump.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had 10-15# carp snap 20# test on there initial run....and they do JUMP! I fish for largemouth mainly with 6# test...you do the math..largemouth are weak


fallen513 said:


> LOTP, you're obviously a bass guy. I've caught thousands of bass, on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

When I was a teenager, I used to dropkick every carp I caught back into the water. I don't do that anymore.

How do you all think the fight from a common carp compares to the fight from a buffalo or redhorse/sucker of similar size? One of my favorite fights on an ultralight was a surprise attack by a buffalo in skinny water.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> The largemouth bass has been called one of the world's 100 worst invasive species.
> 
> http://www.issg.org/database/species/ecology.asp?si=94&fr=1&sts=&lang=EN
> 
> ...


Could you turn them furrin numbers into American numbers for us old farts that refuse to use them furrin numbers? Seth, I know you is highly educated, but have mercy on us that is ignurnt!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have had 10-15# carp snap 20# test on there initial run....and they do JUMP! I fish for largemouth mainly with 6# test...you do the math..largemouth are weak
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


if youve had fish break 20lb line on initial runs, that sounds like user error, not fish power. like i said before i caught one 30lbs on 6lb line and it took me 45 minutes to land it with multiple and multiple runs. maybe if you had your drag set right, it wouldnt have happened.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> i too am just going by my experiences and i cannot remember an instance when i did not land one that i had hooked no matter what gear i was using. i acutally caught one once on an ultra light rod and reel with a rooster tail when i was like 14 years old that still stands as the biggest fish i have ever caught. i have however lost countless and countless numbers of bass whether it was line breakage or hooks coming out or whatever the case. i admit that i have caught far more bass then carp but i also have never targeted them but on the occasion that one hits a bass lure, i have landed 100% of them on gear that most people would say was undersized.


So you have landed carp which are bigger and heavier on bass gear that you break off bass on? Sounds like user error here also.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Had my drag set right OK! These are river carp and they are strong as hell! Get over it.....you are wrong. The reason you lose more bass than carp is simply mouth structure......duh

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> So you have landed carp which are bigger and heavier on bass gear that you break off bass on? Sounds like user error hear also.


sorry, just never heard the "one that got away" story about a carp. 

im sure joe thomas is the strongest most powerful player on the cleveland browns but you wouldnt hand him the ball. he has no moves, just like a carp.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> Had my drag set right OK! These are river carp and they are strong as hell! Get over it.....you are wrong. The reason you lose more bass than carp is simply mouth structure......duh
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


yeah, prob has nothing to do with, head shakes, propensity to run towards cover, 2 foot jumps, last second attempts to get away at the boat. none of which i have ever seen carp do. DIESEL TRUCK!  relax, i give up, some of yall are some carp lovin fools


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ok It's a matter of physics,are bass built for quicker bursts of speed?Hell yes,in this situation it's a drag car vs a greyhound bus.Will the buss pull longer and harder?Hell yes.Simply put are bass stronger pound for pound?Yes for about 3-5 seconds then the carp starts overtaking it.It's a matter of preference but I "personally" choose to fish for neither anymore,lots better fish out there for me,both fighting harder and tasting better.Hey wich is better bluegill or crappie?.........................discuss.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

This will really frost some of your britches. Here is the proposed Fish Ohio certificate for 2012.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

flippy7141 said:


> youre crazy if you think barracudas and sailfish dont jump.


I meant the jacks, striper, permit & tuna don't jump. 



Back to the lb. for lb. argument, carp still crush LMB. Come on. Catch a 5 lb. carp & it will smoke a bucketmouth. I hand strip in big bass all the time, you don't even _need_ drag for them.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Could you turn them furrin numbers into American numbers for us old farts that refuse to use them furrin numbers? Seth, I know you is highly educated, but have mercy on us that is ignurnt!


Bob, it was kind of a joke.  The discussion at hand deals with carp being a problem in one lake, & all of the sudden they cause huge issues everywhere. That's not true. That link shows that Largemouth bass are a problem....in Namibia, Africa. That doesn't make them a problem here


Should I start throwing LMB's up on the bank because of that?  


Carp aren't easy to catch unless you're fishing a piece of corn or other food on a hook. Of course that's easy. It's also easy to catch 50 bass out of my pond one right after the other on a hula popper. 

It's not easy to catch a carp in a river on artificial tackle...and it's not easy to catch a fat bag of tournament winning bass on a big lake full of other tournament anglers. 

I say to each their own...My opinion is that carp are sporting fish that cause problems in a lot, but not all..of the water they inhabit. Tight lines.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I never would have got this small tattoo if I knew you guys were gonna be so hard on me.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

puterdude said:


> This will really frost some of your britches. Here is the proposed Fish Ohio certificate for 2012.


Whoops.... hope the carp haterz dont catch a big one..
i hooked onto a huge carp, but it ran straight into a bunch of underwater tree branches and broke my line. originallly i thought it was a flathead, but round shape.... bronze flash......pulled like a freight train..... i put All the pieces together (plus seeing a huge carp spawn at the area) and i figuered out it was a carp.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Bob, it was kind of a joke.  The discussion at hand deals with carp being a problem in one lake, & all of the sudden they cause huge issues everywhere. That's not true. That link shows that Largemouth bass are a problem....in Namibia, Africa. That doesn't make them a problem here
> 
> 
> Should I start throwing LMB's up on the bank because of that?
> ...


 The only thing I was askin is that you guys use standard weights instead of that metric crapola. I didn't care bout them Afreekins one bit. You can throw them nasty carp anywhere you want. Was fishin for trout years ago with corn. Rod took off into the lake and I grabbed it just before it was gone. Had a Zebco 33 with 6lb. test. Thought sure I latched onto a newcler sub. Turned out to be a sorry @$$ed carp bout 25 lbs. This piece of crap drug me all over the lake. Some greasy feller jumped in the drink and said he'd give me five bucks if I'd let him rassle him in for me. I thowed him my trout net and said you can have that thang if you just get it off my line. He was bout 25ft. out, waist deep and got that carps head in the net.(that's all that would fit!) He gave me a big ol' grin but didn't have no teeth! By this time a crowd had gathered and said that was one of the best fights they'd ever seen! That greasy feller walked away with that carps tail draggin the ground, actin like he'd just struck gold! That was bout 1968 and I was bout 12 years old.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

7th,
Now that's funny. Is it true? Ya make it sound like it, but it also sounds made up....


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I can agree on it wasn't fished for on purpose and it was in Alum Creek 4/20
But it got me my first Fish Ohio Award for 2011-LOL


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I want the carp to be one of my Fish Ohio's this year, and I want it on a fly. The way I see it, there are more 20# carp in central Ohio than there are 5# bass....so why not enjoy the challenge?


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Guys, let's all get on the same side. We are all fishermen whether we fish for eyes, bass, bluegill, trout, catfish or carp. It's the same with hunters thinking that we shouldn't allow bowhunting because they don't do it. We all want to have fun our own way. But what is fun for one may not be fun for all. Our club is actually haveing a Sheephead Tourney this year. I really wasn't for it but went along with the directors. Going to be fun seeing a bunch of walleye guys out targeting sheephead. Will they be as easy to catch as they are when we are fishing for eyes? As far as the money being spent on tackle. Ask those European anglers how much they spend on gear. Granted it won't be what is spent on bass tackle, but it will be a lot more than most would think. The noodle rods that we use for steelhead originated with the carp anlers in Europe. They go after carp with the same scientific approach that we do for bass and eyes. Other than tournaments how many times has one of these (trash fish per say) given you the pleasure of a fight when your targeted species had lockjaw? When I was younger we used to go to the Rocky River, and some of the in-land lakes and fish for carp and bullheads, just for fun. We didn't keep any, but had a blast catching them. Just because you don't target a certain species doesn't mean that it is not a sport fish. Fishing is sport, so any fish that you fish for is a sport fish. Just have fun and go fishing for whatever your hook sinks into.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Look's like I won't be turning any Fish Ohio's in this year...Not with a certificate looking like this...thank's for the heads up puterdude....Carp.. YUCK ..Jim....Cl....!%


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

puterdude said:


> This will really frost some of your britches. Here is the proposed Fish Ohio certificate for 2012.


Thanks Alot!
What is the pin this year? My son has a FO Crappie already!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

snake69 said:


> 7th,
> Now that's funny. Is it true? Ya make it sound like it, but it also sounds made up....


 Yes it is true! I don't like fiction of any kind. Just been around some real weird folks in my life. Seen plenty of toothless folks cause some of them are my kin. I left out the part bout them 3 sisters that were with the greasy feller. They were on some kind of date at that pay lake. He was skinny as a rail, and every one of them gals was 300lbs. or better and ugly as homemade sin.They were takin turns kissin and rollin all over him. It was a nasty sight for a 12 year old like myself to witness, but everyone else thought it was real funny. Reminded me of 3 pigs on a bucket of slop. They were cheerin him on as he went in after the big ol' carp and was rubbin themselves on him as he took it to his truck. Don't want to think about what they did to him when they got him home, but I'm sure it was a sweaty mess!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Alot!
> What is the pin this year? My son has a FO Crappie already!


You will have to ask Puterdude he started this ..Puterdude you are going to have to come out from under the wood pile...HA.!!!!HA.!!!!!...JIM....CL....PS..Brent I throughly enjoyed the article in the magazine..Thank You...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> You will have to ask Puterdude he started this ..Puterdude you are going to have to come out from under the wood pile...HA.!!!!HA.!!!!!...JIM....CL....PS..Brent I throughly enjoyed the article in the magazine..Thank You...



As for the pin ,after seeing the certificate, I look for the horse sucker or the shad to be on the pin


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

puterdude said:


> As for the pin ,after seeing the certificate, I look for the horse sucker or the shad to be on the pin


Puterdude you rascal keep digging that hole and you won't be able to get out...HA....HA....!!!!....JIM....CL....PS ..I guess I'll have to catch me a fish ohio I want one of those pins...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bottom Bouncer,
All I can say is that I agree with you! At least I think I do, I think you were talking about "our borders" and those INVASIVE SPECIES. I AGREE!
7th,
C'mon man, it's hard for me to get off the darn floor, I'm laughing so hard. Thats too funny and I'm sure that it's hard, to some degree, to admit. But man, I'm literally rolling on the floor the way you told it. Would love to sit around the campfire with ya and exchange stories....sounds very interesting and hilarious!!!
Bob Why,
Yea, I too am real curious to see how these "walleye guys" (and yea, I'm one, not participating, but a walleye chaser) do chasing the sheeps! I'll bet it's not as easy as it seems, as when we're chasing eyes that is. Be sure and post some results will ya. Hmmmmm.....should I ask about putting up names too? Nah...prolly not


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Snake69, Not until September 17 (Sat.) ----------DAY TIME OPEN SHEEPHEAD TOURNAMENT
I will post results along with names. I know some will fish this just because it's different and they think that they catch all these big sheepies while chasing eyes it will be easy. A couple of the tourneys I've fished in the past gave a prize for big sheephead. Know I never could land a big one then.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think we're on the same page


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

puterdude said:


> As for the pin ,after seeing the certificate, I look for the horse sucker or the shad to be on the pin


Man, at first I thought the carp thing was a joke. Now I am mad, I think carp are a lower class sport fish  does that make sense? They aren't certificate worthy! haha


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

7th,
Are you sure you're not Berlin Mark, my fishing partner? Because by that last very descriptive piece you put on here, I'd swear you were!!  No one I've ever met(and I'm 53!!) has "out farted" this fella....NEVER! If he's consistent at anything, that's it. (But, he know's Berlin like his own backyard....taught me alot, so he'll catch some eyes, no doubt!) All day long, he's farting....and then saying, "low duck"! The guy never stops... Yea, we'd have a blast sittin' around the fire, and slugging a few brews.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

snake69 said:


> 7th,
> Are you sure you're not Berlin Mark, my fishing partner? Because by that last very descriptive piece you put on here, I'd swear you were!!  No one I've ever met(and I'm 53!!) has "out farted" this fella....NEVER! If he's consistent at anything, that's it. (But, he know's Berlin like his own backyard....taught me alot, so he'll catch some eyes, no doubt!) All day long, he's farting....and then saying, "low duck"! The guy never stops... Yea, we'd have a blast sittin' around the fire, and slugging a few brews.


I think I know him too, snake! Never met him, just heard him.--Tim........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

They stop being invasive when their native.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

snake69 said:


> 7th,
> No one I've ever met(and I'm 53!!) has "out farted" this fella....NEVER! If he's consistent at anything, that's it. (But, he know's Berlin like his own backyard....taught me alot, so he'll catch some eyes, no doubt!) All day long, he's farting....and then saying, "low duck"! The guy never stops...


Wow, this thread is really starting to stink!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I think carp are a lower class sport fish  does that make sense?


Perfect sense, actually, and a great way to say it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

snake69 said:


> 7th,
> Are you sure you're not Berlin Mark, my fishing partner? Because by that last very descriptive piece you put on here, I'd swear you were!!  No one I've ever met(and I'm 53!!) has "out farted" this fella....NEVER! If he's consistent at anything, that's it. (But, he know's Berlin like his own backyard....taught me alot, so he'll catch some eyes, no doubt!) All day long, he's farting....and then saying, "low duck"! The guy never stops... Yea, we'd have a blast sittin' around the fire, and slugging a few brews.


No that aint me, just another class act I'm sure! To me Berlin is in Germany. Please excuse me, I just farted and I think I got some on me!........ Aw man! I did! Now I got to take a shower!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Let us know when you're out of the shower.....


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

What about skipjack shad? Now there's a sport fish! Fast runs, jumps, and they must taste fantastic given how much other fish like them . I'd take a certificate with a skippie on it any day!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

mini tarpon ya I've caught a few......don't know if I'd put them in there with smallmouth and wipers.......and steelhead,and.....no no they're bait sorry I gotta say nope on this one too many other fish in the river,fight better than a sauger though!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

snake69 said:


> Let us know when you're out of the shower.....


Sometimes sh!! happens! I was at home, and just a few feet from the john, so I rolled the dice and lost. It's ok though, I was startin to smell like a dead carp anyway. I had just woke up cause I work 3rd shift and had mornin breath, you know, when it smells like dead, rotten night crawlers and dog poop mixed. I'm sure my old lady was glad to see me brush them teeth.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I think this thread has ran it's course and is really getting gross now.


----------

